# Configure Linksys Wired Router To Be Used As Only A Switch



## lce_123 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to configure linksys wired router to be used as only a switch? I know how to get to conguration page, just need to know what to do in it. I disabled DHCP but that didn't work. Please help, thanks. Its the linksys wired 4-port switch.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is the procedure.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## lce_123 (Apr 20, 2007)

what if the primary dhcp settings are from 192.168.1.2-192.168.1.254? do i do all the settings in this page? attachment at bottom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If this is the secondary router, you need to disable the *Local DHCP Server:* and change the *Local IP Address:* to an address outside the range of the primary router's DHCP address pool, but still in the same subnet.


----------



## disp (Sep 19, 2007)

i am using a wrt54g linksys router and on the setup page there is a tab for advanced routing

the first selection on that tab is whether to use the gateway or router mode

selecting router disables the gateway function which issues dhcp

this assumes you are using either another routeras a gateway or have a gateway-pc as a dhcp server

i think this is the setting you are asking about


----------

